# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  Laser gadgets by Patrick Priebe

## Airicist

Website - laser-gadgets.com

youtube.com/AnselmoFanZero

facebook.com/patrick.priebe.1

----------


## Airicist

WristBow (Homemade Crossbow-Gauntlet) 

Uploaded on Oct 31, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Bond-inspired LaserWatch ( selfmade, including some burning laser tricks) 

Published on Nov 20, 2014

----------

